# ZY Optics releases the Mitakon Speedmaster 50mm f/0.95, specially designed for Canon EF cameras.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 20, 2020)

> World’s only f/0.95 lens designed for DSLR systems in production
> Zhongyi Optics (ZY Optics) has released the new Mitakon Speedmaster 50mm f/0.95 for Canon EF mount cameras. The new 50mm lens has a different optical design from the mirrorless version and it is currently the world’s only f/0.95 lens designed for DSLR cameras. Due to the large size of the rear element, the new 50mm f/0.95 lens cannot be made into the Nikon version, unfortunately.
> Offering a natural 50mm perspective along with an ultra-fast f/0.95 maximum aperture, the Mitakon 50mm f/0.95 is a compact prime characterized by its bright f/0.95 aperture to suit working in low-light conditions. It also affords a great degree of control over depth-of-field for isolating subjects from the background and producing selective focus effects.
> 
> A carefully-designed 12 elements in 6 groups optics system with 1pc of HRI (High Refractive Index) & 5pcs of UD (Ultra-low dispersion) elements successfully minimizes the chromatic...



Continue reading...


----------



## Juangrande (Jul 20, 2020)

A little late to the party.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 20, 2020)

What is the catch? Only $799 USD + free shipping?


----------



## magarity (Jul 20, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> What is the catch? Only $799 USD + free shipping?


No, no catch at all. Honestly. You can take their word for it. From the company website:


> With stunning image quality, *50mm f/0.95 *and *35mm f/0.95* are always the best-selling lenses of all time


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 20, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> What is the catch? Only $799 USD + free shipping?


Manual focus and plenty of flare in case your car breaks down.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 21, 2020)

I find it slightly ironic that they call a manual focus lens “Speedmaster”
(I know they’re referring to aperture speed)


----------



## SteveC (Jul 21, 2020)

Pixel said:


> I find it slightly ironic that they call a manual focus lens “Speedmaster”
> (I know they’re referring to aperture speed)


You're not the only one who notices the fact that "fast" can now mean two different things.  (I often have to remind myself someone isn't talking about how fast the autofocus is.) And I can't even say "wide" to unambiguously mean a wide aperture, either; because that could be a reference to a short focal length lens!! ("wide open" and "almost wide open" work though.)


----------



## degos (Jul 21, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> A little late to the party.



I'm fairly sure Canon still sells magnitudes more EF lenses than RF...


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Jul 21, 2020)

Manual focus with f/0.95 should be no fun. If the model moves a few millimetres, it will be out of focus and you will always need a tripod unless you lean against a wall.


----------



## bergstrom (Jul 21, 2020)

when you want an 85, but they make a 50. Hmm, maybe yongnuo might jump on this.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jul 21, 2020)

degos said:


> I'm fairly sure Canon still sells magnitudes more EF lenses than RF...



What makes you so sure of that?

Anyway, Nikon users already have one of these manual focus non-IS f0.95 lenses (55mm). It's only $7995. (Not a typo - 10x the price).


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 21, 2020)

Skyscraperfan said:


> Manual focus with f/0.95 should be no fun. If the model moves a few millimetres, it will be out of focus and you will always need a tripod unless you lean against a wall.


Well, that depends upon the distance from the subject. With today's high megapixel cameras it is fine to stand back and then crop.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 22, 2020)

magarity said:


> No, no catch at all. Honestly. You can take their word for it. From the company website:





CanonFanBoy said:


> Manual focus and plenty of flare in case your car breaks down.


HA! OK, I get the manual focus. For landscapes and the R5 that magnifies up to 15X, that should be fine. The flairing? So does anyone have experience with this lens? Is it good,, bad, mediocre?
Thanks.

Scott


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 22, 2020)

magarity said:


> No, no catch at all. Honestly. You can take their word for it. From the company website:


You have experience with this company and it is good?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 22, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> You have experience with this company and it is good?


I have zero experience, but have thought about getting one of the Speedmasters. A lot of people frame this as being useless because the DOF would be so thin, as though a portrait has to be a close-up. You and I both know one can back away and get the proper depth of field, just like with the Canon f/1.2 lenses. It could be a fun lens, I think. I might eventually get one. Here's a review link for you:


----------



## Quirkz (Jul 22, 2020)

Owned a couple of the 0.95 50mm speedmasters - one on Sony, one on RF.

I sold both.

That said: they're a little soft wide open when focusing close (but acceptable sharpness at medium to far focus), with noticeable CA. Bokeh is usually good, but due to CA, if you have a background with alternating dark and light (like tree branches against bright sky), it can look pretty 'busy' and unpleasant. They might be 0.95 from the bokeh perspective, but let a little less light in than you'd expect with comparatively poor transmission and wide incidence angle on the sensor.

Build quality felt sturdy and solid in both cases, with all metal construction. they were also surprisingly heavy for the size because of this.

The manual focus at .95 made focusing pretty hard, but that's a lot better on cameras like the r/rp, which pretty good manual focus aids.
I found them useful on wider scenes to isolate the subject from the background in busy environments; creating a few unique shots. Still, even then, focus was tough, but those shots where I got it right I really liked. The problem was there were a lot more shots that I missed where I got it wrong 

In the end, the last one I owned on RF I traded in to get the RF 50mm 1.2 instead. Half a stop less bokeh, but an autofocus that nailed it every time. Of course, 3 times as expensive, soooo.....

I'm not sure how different the optics are on this one though, since it's for EF mount, rather than mirrorless.

Short version: If you like manual focus lenses, then this is actually a pretty decent option, though a little tricky. Otherwise if you're more like me, stick to something with autofocus where you'll end up with a LOT more keepers rather than mostly 'man, this shot would have been SO good if I hadn't missed the focus by half an inch'


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 23, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have zero experience, but have thought about getting one of the Speedmasters. A lot of people frame this as being useless because the DOF would be so thin, as though a portrait has to be a close-up. You and I both know one can back away and get the proper depth of field, just like with the Canon f/1.2 lenses. It could be a fun lens, I think. I might eventually get one. Here's a review link for you:


Thank you!


----------



## geffy (Jul 23, 2020)

what idiot designed this with protection bars on the end. the resulting out of focus lights look like they have been anal probed, are the little yellow men actually green, the r mount lens is actually better because of this


----------



## geffy (Jul 23, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I have zero experience, but have thought about getting one of the Speedmasters. A lot of people frame this as being useless because the DOF would be so thin, as though a portrait has to be a close-up. You and I both know one can back away and get the proper depth of field, just like with the Canon f/1.2 lenses. It could be a fun lens, I think. I might eventually get one. Here's a review link for you:


this is the mirrorless one check out the welsh monkeys review of the ef, the bokeh is terrible


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 23, 2020)

geffy said:


> this is the mirrorless one check out the welsh monkeys review of the ef, the bokeh is terrible


"Welsh monkey"? What's that? Anyway, I have seen that video also. Do you mean the bokeh balls? Rarely do I have those in a photo. Otherwise, the bokeh looks fine to me.

Edit: "Welsh monkey" Looked it up. Why would you use a slur like that? I'm adopted, so my last name is Diaz. My birth name is Davis, a Welsh hereditary name.


----------



## geffy (Jul 23, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> "Welsh monkey"? What's that? Anyway, I have seen that video also. Do you mean the bokeh balls? Rarely do I have those in a photo. Otherwise, the bokeh looks fine to me.
> 
> Edit: "Welsh monkey" Looked it up. Why would you use a slur like that? I'm adopted, so my last name is Diaz. My birth name is Davis, a Welsh hereditary name.


bokeh is terrible, the out of focus lights are unusable, its a term of endearment amongst us celts, j am sure he has words for scots, like sir


----------



## geffy (Jul 23, 2020)

Quirkz said:


> Owned a couple of the 0.95 50mm speedmasters - one on Sony, one on RF.
> 
> I sold both.
> 
> ...


exactly what i intend to do with my rf version, it is great but to use for work is tough, i love it but the 1.2 is more sensible and its only economics that stop me moving up, but for casual ust its great, the ef version is a no no seems they messed up the fitting


----------

